# Willie Nelson Cited for Marijuana Possession



## LdyLunatic (Sep 18, 2006)

Breaux Bridge, La. -- Willie Nelson and several members of his band were issued misdemeanor citations for drug possession early today during a traffic stop in Saint Martin Parish.
The traffic stop was conducted on Interstate 10 near Breaux Bridge. Trooper Willie Williams says troopers smelled a strong odor of marijuana when the driver opened the bus door. 

During a search of the bus, Williams say approximately 1 1/2 pounds of marijuana and approximately 2/10 of a pound of mushrooms were located on the bus.

The 73-year-old Nelson of Spicewood, Texas; 59-year-old Tony Sizemore of Saint Cloud, Fla.; 75-year-old Bobbie Nelson of Briarcliff, Texas; 54-year-old Gates Moore of Austin, Texas; and 50-year-old David Anderson of Dallas, Texas were issued citations for possession of mushrooms and possession of marijuana and released.

Source: Associated Press (Wire)
Published: Monday, September 18, 2006
Copyright: 2006 Associated Press


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 18, 2006)

I wonder if the cops took the pot and shooms or just let the old farts keep it?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 18, 2006)

please write a letter to a newspaper  carrying this story:


 dear editor,

Wille Nelson is a national treasure, he doesn't deserve a fine, what he does deserve is a natinal refferendum on wether or not to continue this war on marijuana.

I think it would pass by a landslide.

Marijuana prohibition is a counterproductive fraud. It is an intellectually bankrupt policy that is causing far more harm than legalized marijuana ever could.

seattle420


----------



## Mutt (Sep 19, 2006)

I do have a point though. Willie (who I like his music and respect for what he has done for US farmers) just got a fine. If that was me...I woulda got possesion..trafficking, and intent to distribute. I woulda got at least 5 yrs. So I guess my point is..Its so biased the War on Drugs.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 19, 2006)

That's a very good point Mutt...

And hasn't Willie been busted with pot before?  If it was you or me, being a repeat offender they would have thrown the book at us.  Definately biased.  But celebs can even get away with murder sometimes.  <sigh>


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

weird aint it, how come willie can remember all of them tunes? what about his memory, it looks like he hasn't been affected by marijuana use in the slightest little bit.
 that short term memory loss thing about marijuana is just a media buzzword made up by the drug czar.

same thing for that amotivational crap!
 Wille nelson ain't no lazy bum

 marijuana makes willie nelson better person
 I spoke to him once on national talk radio,  he is truly a treasure 
here's my recollections of the conversation:
http://www.scn.org/~bc616/willie


----------



## HGB (Sep 21, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> If that was me...I woulda got possesion..trafficking, and intent to distribute. I woulda got at least 5 yrs.



thats it? no way

would be doing 20 straight up here for that plus take my house car guns and probly rape the dog and kick my miss's 

see this far to ofton with the war on drugs..... follow the money trail and put on your foil hats


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

everyone in the band said the weed and the shrooms were theirs.
so they just got a misdemaenor

 but did you see the photo of what the cops took? they even took his famous heart shaped box where he puts the finest buds of all  the buds that fans throw up on stage or give to him personally.

FREE WEED FOR WILLIE!
 that would make a good t-shirt don't ya think?


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 21, 2006)

ooh no I got two red dots next to my name! horrors
why kick me out of here?
I didn't do anything wrong. my life would be ruined if I couldn't speak out anymore.

boo hoo.

I will go take a bath now with hemp soap and I'll even wash out my mouth!
(hemp soap Dr BRONNER http://www.drbronners.com)


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 22, 2006)

I feel bad for the guy, but his fame and love for weed doesn't mean he should be treated any different than you or me. Let's work for it being legal, not for a star to skip out on a fine (which I have paid SEVERAL times)...


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

Said Willie: &#8220;It&#8217;s a good thing I had a bag of marijuana instead of a bag of spinach, or I&#8217;d be dead.&#8221;


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 27, 2006)

seattle420 said:
			
		

> Said Willie: Its a good thing I had a bag of marijuana instead of a bag of spinach, or Id be dead.


 
Hehehe!  That was actually pretty funny.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

unlike the war on drugs.


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://seattleweekly.com/music/0639/willie.php

Free Willie!
What they didn't find on the Red Headed Stranger's tour bus.
By Michael A. Stusser


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 27, 2006)

http://www.philly.com/mld/inquirer/news/magazine/daily/15616279.htm

Dave Matthews: Farmer rocker
The youngest of the Farm Aid principals really plows into this cause close to his heart.
By Dan DeLuca
Inquirer Music Critic


----------

